# Looking for good wide trails



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

I want to go up to the Northern LP and ride with the wife. We ride 4x4 quads and some of those trails are really narrow. Any ideas of where to go???


----------



## CAMODIAK (Jun 19, 2006)

HURON TRAIL IS A NICE ONE....
START off at liberty road trailhead and head east towards oscoda. about 2/3 the way, their is a nice place to eat called desi's.... and gas too...


----------



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

CAMODIAK said:


> HURON TRAIL IS A NICE ONE....
> START off at liberty road trailhead and head east towards oscoda. about 2/3 the way, their is a nice place to eat called desi's.... and gas too...


The last time I went riding I went to the Houghton Lake area and skinned a few trees and did around $2000 damage to my quad. Those trails are made for the bikes and the little sporty quads. Not sure which trail exactly we were on but it was WAY too narrow for my liking.


----------



## Filet N' Release (Mar 9, 2009)

There is a really nice and wide 26 mile long trail off of old state rd in Otsego county. Its wide enough to take trucks down, or you could try Bull Gap which is just south of Mio.


----------



## sprk692 (Jan 17, 2009)

I just got off the phone with the Honda shop and my quad is now totaled. After I hit that tree in May of last year I had them fix it. This year while I was outfitting my quad for the ice I noticed the front wheel had a decent "lean" to it. So I just took it back last week and come to find out there is a SLIGHT tweak in the frame that they missed before. I called the insurance man and he said if it needed a new frame they more than likely will total it. Needless to say it needs a frame.


----------



## river (Apr 10, 2008)

St.Helen has some wide trails and some in hale ,going to the dam store those are wide and sandy.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

I wouldn't call it "northern", but I've always liked the Leota trail loops.


----------



## vortech91 (May 21, 2008)

A good way of looking for wide trails is on michigan dnr trail maps, they show which trails are big enough to fit full sized vehicles down, we are going riding in Luther, staying at Carrieville campground, I don't know the name of the trail system, but nice wide trails.


----------

